# Clausing 111 lead screw removal



## bluevobler (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I need help removing the lead screw from QCB. I removed the pin locking it in place but the darn thing just will not come off.
I want to drop the QCB in some degreaser/cleaner since it is full of crud. I do not feel like taking the whole thing apart, hence the need to remove the lead screw.
Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
Rich


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 6, 2012)

Rich,

I would have thought by now that someone would have piped up.  I don't know a thing about the 111.  But I did post your question on another list.  If anyone comes up there with an answer or suggestion, I'll let you know.

Robert D.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 6, 2012)

Apologies, Rich. I didn't catch this thread for some reason. I've never pulled a leadscrew from a 111, but most all of them that have taper pin through the coupling collar just fit pretty close and after years of oil and crud tend to just get stuck. Normally a bit of heat, a few sharp raps with a chunk of brass and it will pull off the end. The pull must be straight.


----------



## PurpLev (Nov 6, 2012)

Also, with the pin removed and the feed engaged on the QCGB you could turn the spindle by hand to try and loosen the friction hold between the GB collar and the LS to make it easier to pull it out.


----------



## bluevobler (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks guys.
I did manage to rotate the LS after locking the gears. I am a bit scared to use to much brute force though. 
The gears look pristine and I would not want to damage anything. I will follow your advice and resort to more decisive approach.
Rich


----------



## Newmetalmark (Nov 6, 2012)

There is a collar on the leadscrew inside the QCGB that has a roll pin through it and the leadscrew; it looks like you have to drive the pin out to slide the screw out.
The pin is described as a "Groove Pin", which I think is a roll pin. If it's solid, make sure it's not a taper pin that only comes out one way.
I'm going to try to post a diagram-


----------



## Newmetalmark (Nov 6, 2012)

Hope this works-
Ok, got the .pdf's up, I'll try a .jpg if you can't open these


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 6, 2012)

Newmetalmark said:


> There is a collar on the leadscrew inside the QCGB that has a roll pin through it and the leadscrew; it looks like you have to drive the pin out to slide the screw out.
> The pin is described as a "Groove Pin", which I think is a roll pin. If it's solid, make sure it's not a taper pin that only comes out one way.
> I'm going to try to post a diagram-



Many people aren't clear on the different types of pins and their proper nomenclature. Groove pin is not a roll pin is not a spring pin is not a taper pin. I'll try to find some pictures of each.

Groove pin:




Roll pin:




Spring pin




Taper pin:




And there are variants of the taper pin, such as male threads to retain it, and female threads to assist removal.


----------



## bluevobler (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks Tony an Newmetalmark,
I did manage to remove the pin in question without any problem. That made it possible for me to rotate the LS with the gears locked. I guess, as Tony suggested it is the accumulation of 50 years of crud what is making the LS so stubborn. Tomorrow I will use some elbow grease and more muscle and hopefully it will be the end of it.
Thanks for the PDFs and the pin pictures.
Rich


----------



## Newmetalmark (Nov 7, 2012)

Tony, thanks for  the info! You're right, I wasn't clear on the difference between groove, roll, and spring pins. As I remember, first time I came across a roll pin, I thought "What the heck is this ho'made piece doing in here?" and tossed it. Oops

Thanks again!


----------

